# Playstation



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

well first, if this has been discussed many times on here- i am sorry- i did a search and nothing came up.

but do a lot of you have PS1 or PS2 installed in your cars?
i'd be interested in seeing some pics, pref. in b14s.

and my question is about the LCD screen- i dunno anything about this so...- do u need to purchase a head unit with one or can you just get a stand alone screen?
thanks in advance.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes i would like to know also ...has anyone installed a lcd screen in there car and what else was needed to install......
i wouls love a ps in my car i could be playing at lunch hr....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Along with ICE, does anyone have solar panels in their car. I mean, running a Playstation and TV requires power, and that drains the stock batteries, even if you have 4 of them. Besides, how do you charge 4 batteries?
So are you running your engine? Isn't that a waste of gas and emissions to be sitting in a parkinglot playing video games. Heck, if there was a solar panel I'd do it myself.

Seth


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Along with ICE, does anyone have solar panels in their car. I mean, running a Playstation and TV requires power, and that drains the stock batteries, even if you have 4 of them. Besides, how do you charge 4 batteries?
> So are you running your engine? Isn't that a waste of gas and emissions to be sitting in a parkinglot playing video games. Heck, if there was a solar panel I'd do it myself.
> 
> Seth *


it'd be a waste in an suv- doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Along with ICE, does anyone have solar panels in their car. I mean, running a Playstation and TV requires power, and that drains the stock batteries, even if you have 4 of them. Besides, how do you charge 4 batteries?
> So are you running your engine? Isn't that a waste of gas and emissions to be sitting in a parkinglot playing video games. Heck, if there was a solar panel I'd do it myself.
> 
> Seth *



its called a power inverter and it doesnt harm your car. it will work in a Geo to a Hummer. Besides a sub amp would do more harm


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

allthough i will say i've toyed with the idea of a custom mirror finish solar panel for the real deck of the car, obviously I have no tint, or not enough to provide a serious problem, it would give the car a nice mod. and serve a useful purpose without having too much trouble put into it, as far as the PS2, I'm thinking of removing the pass. side airbag, as I don't have passengers and this car will be for show and fiberglassing a vertical 5.6" enclosure into the dash, i don't know all that work in molding doesn't seem like a 5.6" would be worth it but I'm look into going with something bigger like a 7 inch widescreen, I work at a car audio bay, so hopefully that'll give me the edge in getting it done  any suggestions or comments would be great.


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

What audio dealers fail to show you is the mount kits that come with all lcd displays.Most are very good and allow the monitor to be mounted in a variety of positions. As far as gaming, I also have all the plugs run in my car such as power inverter hardwired into vehicle and routed to trunk where two controller extensions are wired to come out under the passenger seat. This way it is plugged in and removed in a matter of seconds, it isnt very hard to install, I did it in an afternoon. All I can say is make sure your cd player has audio inputs or you have an amp or you will have no sound. As for me I prefer the removable aspect because an xbox weighs a ton
good luck


----------



## JASON '95 (Sep 3, 2002)

If anybody wants lcd's installed, click the link in my sig. There is also pictures in there.
Jason


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Great work and price Jason. I have a question, I plan in outfitting my interior in blue does the trim ring come in different colors or is it paintable ?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW great pics how about some more interior shots ? Like dvd install etc.


----------



## JASON '95 (Sep 3, 2002)

The trim ring is paintable and I use my playstation2 as my dvd player, in which i have it mouted under my seat (not bolted at all, so i can turn it on from the back) and my car has a stiff bounce to it and has never once skipped! 
Here's more pics of my install:

(please note that thes pics were taken right after install, the wires are a little neater now  and yes, my car use to be purple )

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49518


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

DAMN,

nice setup.....
all you need now is to throw a big ass xbox in there and you are set...lol


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I did a simular thing with some cd changer installs only I put velcro at the bottom so they would stick to the carpeting to prevent skipping. I'll keep in contact with you though I want you to hook me up with some of those monitors.
Btw since you have 3 monitors when you split the signal did it degrade a lot or did you boost the signal?


----------



## JASON '95 (Sep 3, 2002)

I did not notice in lost signal.
Jason


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I need some ideas on where to install a PS2 in a B14, I was thinking under the drivers seat but it sorta hits the seat when you slide the seat forward or back, also what kind of mounting hardware would you use? The velcro idea someone mentioned, sounded pretty good, that way it could also be removable, but I was sorta thinkin about bolting it down somehow, so if someone were to break into my car, they couldnt just grab it in like 5 seconds. I'd appreciate some ideas. thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Where would be a good place to put a screen up in the front of my car?


----------

